# 
!
         .

,       :
1.    ?
2.  ,  ,   ,       (..   -    ),  ,      (2 ).

----------


## mvf

" "?

----------

.    .    ()  .
             .

----------


## mvf

.    .    .    .     .

----------


## -

> !
> 1.    ?


 .  .

----------


## mvf

> .


  ?

----------

> 


    ?   ,     :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> ?   ,


   ,       .   ,  ,      "" ,        ?

----------

> .


...




> .    .    .    .


   ,    ,              ?

(  ,     ,   ,   -    .   ,     ,   ,        ,        ,  .   ...)

 !

----------


## mvf

> 


   - "...  ".    ,    .

 ""     ,  , , ...     .

----------

> ,       .   ,  ,      "" ,        ?


  :Smilie: 




> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> 


              ?    ,    ?

----------

> ?


   ,  - .  3 ,   ,  300, , ,    :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> 300, ,


...   300,   __       .

----------

"    -8
  ,      .

----------


## -

> ""     ,  , , ...     .


 ,

----------


## -

> ""     ,  , , ...     .


 ,    
    28  2001 . N 119 "       - " (   )
98.         , ,      .         ,          .
     -     ,    , ,       ,  ()  ()   (, ),     ,   ()  ()  ,      ,         ;           .
              (   ,     )      .
     ,    ,    ,  .
2.        :
)  ;
)   ;
)  ,     ;
)   ;
)        ;
)   ,         ;
)    .

----------

